# Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur



## Palerado (4. März 2004)

Hallo,

in Vorbereitung auf den anstehenden Fehmarn Urlaub stöbere ich mal wieder in diesem Forum herum.
Dabei bin ich auch auf das Thema Schlagschnur gestossen und werde es auch mal mit geflochtener probieren.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob es nicht auch sinnvoll sein könnte die Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur zu bauen und nicht aus 0,60er monofiler.

Die Vorteile wären ja der geringere Luftwiderstand und auch, dass die dünnere geflochtene nicht so auffällig ist wie die dicke monofile.

Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal erklären könntet warum das nie gemacht wird.

Gruss

Daniel


----------



## til (4. März 2004)

Also ich finde Geflochtene ist als Vorfach ungeeignet, vor allem wegen der geringen Abriebfestigkeit.
Lass lieber die Schlagschnur und nimm die Geflochtene dahinter.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (4. März 2004)

Hallo Daniel,

ich würde davon abraten, die Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur zu fertigen .
Erstens kann  das Vorfach bei Wellenbewegung schnell verknoten, und das würdest Du nie wieder 
auseinander bekommen. Wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen, entsteht ein viel zu harten Kontakt ( keine Dehnung) und dadurch verliert man schnell den Fisch. Weiterhin würdest Du bei einem Hänger, nicht nur das Vorfach, sondern wahrscheinlich Deine Schlagschnur auch gleich mit verlieren.
Ein weiteres Problem entsteht beim Fischlanden, wenn Wellengang vorherrscht , dadurch kannst Du schnell den Fisch verlieren ( ohne Dehnung zu viel Druck auf dem Fisch).


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2004)

Ist die geflochtene denn generell als Schlagschnur zu empfehlen oder nimmt man da auch lieber weiterhin monofile?

Die geflochtene sollte doch eigentlich noch ein paar Meter zusätzlich bringen, oder?


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. März 2004)

Geflochtene als Schlagschnur, nee lass man lieber. Das hat Til ja auch schon beschrieben. Die Schlagschnur hat die Aufgabe als Dämpfung zu dienen und sollte auch möglichst abriebsarm sein. Also Mono-Schlagschnur und dünne Geflochtene dahinter, diese Kombination bringt die Weite, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2004)

Die Meter sollen ja auch dadurch zustande kommen, dass sich die Rute viel besser aufladen kann, da ich bei der Wurfbewegung keine Kraftverluste durch die Dehnung habe.

Geflochtene Hauptschnur lasse ich sein, da sie mir einfach zu teuer ist.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (4. März 2004)

Als Schlagschnur kannst Du die geflochtene Schnur auf jeden Fall verwenden. Habe ich auch früher gemacht, bevor ich auf Keulenschnur umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Waldi (4. März 2004)

moin,
Schlagschnur überhaupt ist so ein rotes Tuch für mich. Der Knoten kann so klein nicht sein, daß er immer dann wenn es gilt den Fisch zu landen mit etwas Kraut im Rutenspitzenring blockiert. Wenn Schlagschnur, dann Keule ohne Knoten. Ich selber fische aber meißtens nur 20-er Fireline ohne Schlagschnur. Geht bis 150g. Als Vorfach und auch als Mundschnur gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts Besseres als Amnesia. Vorfach gelb und Mundschnüre rot und etwas schwächer. Die Schnüre sollen ja auffallen, werden ja sogar noch mit allen möglichen Zeugs vollgetüdelt. Amnesia - sehr selten mal vertüdelt und wenn, dann einmal kräftig ziehen und die Schnur ist wieder gerade. Geflochtene - vertüdelt sich oft und ist dann auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen
Gruß Waldi!


----------



## Pilkman (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldi _
> *... Der Knoten kann so klein nicht sein, daß er immer dann wenn es gilt den Fisch zu landen mit etwas Kraut im Rutenspitzenring blockiert. ... *



Dafür gibt es bei den Karpfenspezis Rig-Kleber auf Latexbasis, der dem Knoten eine zusätzliche Festigkeit verleiht und die spitzen Übergänge super glättet. Von Nash ist das so´n schwarzes Zeugs, der von Fox soll auch nicht übel sein.

Damit dürften die erwähnten Probleme Geschichte sein.


----------



## Waldi (4. März 2004)

Aha Aha - danke Pilkman für den Tip. Denn manchmal muß mehr als 150 g ins Wasser und dann muß auch Schlagschnur sein.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. März 2004)

Moin!
Als Mundschnur würde ich geflochtene ganz und gar nicht empfehlen denn wenn die Muscheln und Steine am Grund nicht kappen dann machen es spätetsens die Fischzähne beim Drill.
Geflochtene als Schlagschnur ist Geschmakssache. Da soll doch jeder selber sehen ob er damit klar kommt. Ich habe es mal versucht und bin wieder bei der 61iger Schlagschnur gelandet. Mit dem Verbindungsknoten kann ich auch ganz gut leben. Wenn da Kraut drin hängt das ich nicht mehr kurbeln kann, dann gehe ich am Strand ein paar Meter zurück und habe so auch den Köder oder Fisch an Land liegen.
Aber jeder wie er mag, is eben Geschmackssache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. März 2004)

Kann mich den Ausführungen von Jörg nur anschließen.
Habe einmal geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach verwendet. Jörg war damals dabei. 
Das Ergebnis war das der Fisch gebissen hatte und nach kurzer Zeit war das Vorfach gekappt und der Fisch weg. Macht also keinen Sinn es zu verwenden.


----------



## marschel (8. März 2004)

@palerado

NUR monifile als Vorfachschnur, der abriebfestigkeit!!!

Außerdem bietet das monfolie Vorfach bei mir die SOLL-Bruchstelle bei absoluten Monsterhängern....

Eine Schlagschnur habe ich überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich angle nur noch mit geflochtener Schnur - hier habe ich mich für die 0,23er WiplashPro entschieden. Die kann man auch mit nassen (angeweichten) Fingern voll durchziehen, OHNE sich die Fingerkuppen aufzuschneiden. Die Wurfweite ist auch extrem.

Ich habe auch schon monofile 0,60er Schnur als Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet, was mir beim Auswerfen (Aufladung! ... keinen Vorteil gebracht hat, da die 0,60er nicht wirklich Restdehnung hat, die den entscheidenen Vorteil im Weitwerfen mitsichbringt)
Die Aufladung der Rute erfolgt bei mir NUR von der Rute und nicht der Schnur, so daß Weiten um 130 mtr. kein Problem sein sollte.

Perücken habe ich bei meiner Schnur auch noch keine gehabt, und der direkte Kontakt zum Fisch bei Bissen liegt für mich auf der Hand. Durch die NULL-Dehnung erlaubt mir der Enbiß auch den Vorteil, daß ich die Rute nur noch anheben muß und nicht durchziehen muß, um den Anhieb zu setzten. gerade das Durchziehen mit dieser Schnur, reißt den Fischen den Haken aus!

Abschließend ist zu sagen, daß man die Wiplash natürlich auch in gerigeren Dimensionen nehmen kann, ich habe mich für diese Dim. entschieden, da sie 1. robuster und 2. sich besser abspulen läßt beim Auswerfen. Wird die Wiplash zu dünn genommen und die Rolle hat keine vernünftige Wicklung, kann es schonmal zum Tüddel beim Auswerfen kommen, und damit der berühmte Rutenbruch, bei diesen Kräften (des Brandungsauswurf).

Zwar ist diese Schnur im Verhältniss sehr teuer, sollte aber den entscheidenen Vorteil beim Auswerfen und der Langlebigkeit bringen, und damit viel Spaß am Wasser!!!

Bei sehr vielen Lehmkanten unter Wasser, schalte ich aber immer noch 7-8 mtr. monofile Schlagschnur dazu, um die Schnur zu schonen (naja, bei dem preis  )

dann erstmal,......


----------



## Koschi (9. März 2004)

Also ich denke, dass die Schlagschnur sehr gut gedrehte sein darf; aber damit ist eben nicht alles gesagt! 
Spannender ist doch, wann man damit angelt. In Wettkämpfen wir eigentlich immer dann mit monofiler Keule "gearbeitet", wenn ein Knoten wegen Krautganges etc. tabu ist. Aber z.B. bei Ententeich ist gedrehte m.E. die beste Wahl! Nix mit Knoten nach Wellenbewegung, beste Bissanzeige und beste Weite. Ausschlitzen ist eher überschätzt, eine gute Rute unterstützt da ja auch noch. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Dann kann bei der Hauptschnur eine 0,12er (z.B. Fireline) genommen und die Schlagschnur so auf 35 - 40 kg ausgelegt werden.

Also habe ich jetzt immer beides dabei.

PS: Fisch zerbeisst Schnur? Ich benutze Vorfächer... ;-))


----------



## lopes (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur*

Hallo Zusammen , 
will im Februar auf´e Kanaren und natürlich Brandungsangeln ! Ist es ausreichend mit ner 20.er Geflecht zu Fischen oder doch lieber mit Mono Schlag- o. Keule ? Gewichte von 150-200gr.  Oder Mono als Haupt u. Geflecht als Schlagschnur?|kopfkrat  
Gruß
lopes


----------



## schl.wetterangler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur*



til schrieb:


> Also ich finde Geflochtene ist als Vorfach ungeeignet, vor allem wegen der geringen Abriebfestigkeit.
> Lass lieber die Schlagschnur und nimm die Geflochtene dahinter.


 
Dem schließe ich mich an außerdem gibts nur Getüddel damit denn das 50 o 60iger Mono hat auch den Vorteil das es steifer ist .Ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wie ein 2 Hakensystem nach dem Wurf gegen den Wind ausieht. Ne 20 gefl. in Verbindung mit nem No Knot sollte meiner Meinung nach ausreichen .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rosi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur*

Oh, jetzt habt ihr ja kräftig in den Anglerboardeingeweiden gestöbert. Geflecht gegen Mono beim Brandungsangeln. Greift schon auf die Vorfächer über.|supergri

Wer von euch hat das eigentlich in echt mal probiert? Und was ist dabei rausgekommen? Schon mal so knotenmäßig?


----------



## Norbi (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorfächer aus geflochtener Schnur*

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrung gemacht was geflochtene Vorfächer betrifft,tüddellüt hatte ich nicht,aber viele Aussteiger.


----------



## Marlon/ Conger slayer (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, vorweg, ich bin kein brandungsprofi, habe aber ein paar erfahrungendarin, speziell wenn es darum geht in seen ca.100m zu werfen um an die kante zu kommen, auserdem habe ich schon so ziemlich alles gemacht und die vorfach frage kenne ich nur zu gut und muss sagen:
es gigbt keine klare antwort, geflecht ist definitiv geeignet, nur muss die montage passen, bewährt hat sich eine montage aus mono, zb. fluo mit einem blei am seitenarm, welcher kürzer ist als der abstand zum wirbel, dann gibt es auch kaum hädder, und die abriebfestigkeit von geflecht ist je nach qualität der von mono deutlich überlegen, ABER die abriebfestigkeit bezieht sich auf den durchmesser, nicht die tragkraft, zudem kann man geflochtene deutlich dicker wählen, da sie weich ist für conger zb verwende ich nur noch geflecht, da stahl bei ausreichender tragkraft zu steif wird, für mono gilt das gleiche, nur für die abriebsfestigkeit,und wenn das geflecht dan 2-4mm dick ist stört es trotzdem nicht. 
für paternoster würde ich aber mono empfehlen und bei schlagschnur: entweder geflochtene, welche mit der hauptschnur verspleisst wird, oder mono, dann mit nem FG knot verbunden, die geflochtene gleitet besser durch die ringe, dafür stellt die mono ne sollbruchstelle da, ist beides richtig, hängt nur von der situation ab!


----------

